# Fellow WOC, your help is needed...



## Curly1908 (Nov 7, 2009)

What brand/color lippie can I use to recreate this look (NW50)?


----------



## Pushpa (Nov 7, 2009)

siss by mac with a darker lip pencil of your choosing


----------



## Ziya (Nov 7, 2009)

Freckletone and Oak or chestnut l/l


----------



## MrsGooch (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG! Here face is BEAT and SITTING! That Sam Fine is DOPE!


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 8, 2009)

any more ideas?


----------



## L281173 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mac's Shitaki lipstick with the Entice Lipglass along either Cork or Chestnut Lipliner.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 9, 2009)

MAC Siss l/s, chestnut l/l (or a cheaper dark brown) with MAC Sapalicious lipgelee over the top.


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 9, 2009)

Make sure you try all the above lip colors to verify the look on you.  Also try Polished Up.  Nudes look different on everybody


----------



## makeba (Nov 9, 2009)

i believe freckletone lipstick with cork lipliner would be close. i tried to dupe this look with Mouse slimshine, Madcap lipglass and cork lipliner and was close as i could get. or try freckletone lipstick with a light dab of Madcap lipglass and Cork lipliner. or Cream in my Coffee lipstick with Cork lipliner.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_Make sure you try all the above lip colors to verify the look on you. Also try Polished Up. *Nudes look different on everybody*_

 
Right.  That's why I put my skintone in the original post. 

It's just the perfect beigey, peachy, brownish color.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 12, 2009)

Touch l/s, drk brown l/l with like boy bait cremesheen glass( or something light beige-ish for shine)


----------

